# Flying with Plants



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried to sneak some plants with them on a plane via check in. I was thinking about it after an aquatic website mailed me plants to the wrong address in the USA when I asked to have them sent to Canada. I would like to bring them with me back to Canada! Maybe hidden in a sock? IS this a bad idea? 

Any other ideas?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

depending on the plants you are looking for, it's probably easier to source them locally. You definitely don't want to get labelled by Canada Customs as a smuggler .

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

yea I think you're right. It's just so hard to find Cryptocoryne Spiralis around. I emailed the company back and they told me the product is now out of stock haha so they can't replace it. THankfully, they're giving me fissidens...


----------

